# Etsy for brass



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I had seen people posting brass for sale on Etsy , if your not familiar with Etsy it is a craft and art sales website. my wife uses it fairly often to buy yarn.

there seem to be a fair number of people selling once fired , cleaned brass and they have very good review so I figured I would give it a try.

found 500 pieces of once fired 308win 62 dollars shipped.https://www.etsy.com/listing/745974026/500-308-win-brass-cases?ref=shop_home_active_1&frs=1&crt=1

I plan to full length size and check trim on them all but with new brass at 21 dollars for 50 about the best I could do.
(62.00/500)50 = $6.20 for 50 pieces of brass sounds good even if I get 1-2 fewer uses out of them

I had my wife order me some since she already had an account.

500 cases of 308 should hold me a while , once they have been fired in a rifle I keep them with that rifle and neck size only. I have brass at 6 loading and showing no sign that I won't get several more by doing the neck size only. also haven't had to trim them at all but check them each time.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Etsy can be a nice place to find things you cannot find anywhere else, and they are not the flea market barn like ebay.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've bought .45 Colt and .45 acp brass from Etsy, and got some good deals on good brass.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Having ordered it Thursday evening , the brass arrived USPS flat rate , a medium box full in 2 sealed plastic bags 

the first bag had 264 pieces 
Aguila 74
federal 45
PMC 45
Win
RP
hornady
and a mix of some others gfl ,s&b ,perfecta and others 

all clean


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have 3# coffee cans of once fired brass in the garage.
30-06 (garand)
7.62 NATO
5.56 NATO
.30-30 Win
.45 acp

Mostly Lake City on the rifle calibers (exc. the .30-30).

Is it worth buying the tumbler and supplies so I can sell them? If so, what would be the expected price per casing?

If I were to sell them "as is" with the spent primers, what could I expect per casing?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no it isn't worth the supplies to clean for less than a lot of brass , many of the places doing this are indoor ranges they are sweeping up buckets of brass a day cleaning it and selling it 

unless you had hundreds of 3# coffee cans full or it was particularly ugly tarnished spending a hundred dollars and the time on cleaning wouldn't make much sense.

these were 12.4 cents each cleaned and shipped 

raw 308 maybe 10 cents each shipped 

30-06 weighs more and is a little less common I have seen it around 19 cents raw shipped 

5.56/223 brass 4 cents each cleaned raw maybe 3 cents.

some people have prices higher but I don't know how well they are selling


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have brass at 6 loading and showing no sign that I won't get several more by doing the neck size only. also haven't had to trim them at all but check them each time.


I’ve gotten somewhere around 100 loadings on a case, with a little care.

The guys I used to shoot with, when I first started gunsmithing, met at the rifle range every Monday morning. We’d shoot from about 08 until sometime around 13. They were all retired vets, and I was the kid who worked in a gun shop that was closed on Mondays.

We’d come up with games to keep it interesting when someone didn’t have a new rifle that week, and reloading at the bench was pretty common.

More than once, one of us would show up with our gear, a can of powder, box of bullets and primers, and a single case for a given rifle.

That eventually became its own game. If you had a good, concentric chamber, neck-sized to the absolute minimum, and had a good-quality case that had been turned, AND you annealed the case every 3-4 five-round groups, you could get a full morning of shooting on a single case.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I found Aguila has tight primer pockets and a crimp not a big deal butt a little extra work with the pocket reamer


----------

